# Chinese Note II clone problem (Star S7100 - MTK6577)



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have just bought a chinese Note II clone. 
	
	



```
www dot cellphonemic dot com/mtk6577-android-phones/s7100-mtk6577
```
The phone seems to be unable to handle SIM properly. On every start I get the error message:


> com.android.phone stopped

Click to collapse



SIM Toolkit is also unable to start. _When I start or receive a call, the display goes blank or just flashes up for a moment. (This problem is resolved already, see here)_
I was told it is most likely a firmware error. On searching, I didn't find this model or similar in the forum. I also tried several rooting methods described here without success.
Here are some details I could get from the phone:

```
BuildInfos
Android version : 4.1.1
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 16
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : alps
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt6577
Radio : unknown
Board : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Brand : alps
Device : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Display : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017_20121120
Fingerprint : alps/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017:4.1.1/JRO03C/1353390730:user/test-keys
Host : agold-w12345-desktop
ID : JRO03C
Model : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Product : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Tags : test-keys
Type : user
User : root
```

I asked the chinese merchant I bought the phone from but he seems quite uncertain, although he promised to send a new ROM.
Can anybody help? Thanks in advance


----------



## fireblade (Dec 27, 2012)

Unfortunately is often quite difficult to get support for those Chinese clone devices. I hope you'll find someone that can help you but I think your best bet is to ask the seller for a replacement. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 28, 2012)

At least I could root. Then I could try some custom ROM at my own risk.


----------



## farmer92 (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't install ROMs from Galaxy Note II threads beacuse chinese versions of phones isn't the same that samsung's devices! You may brick the phone


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 28, 2012)

farmer92 said:


> Don't install ROMs from Galaxy Note II threads beacuse chinese versions of phones isn't the same that samsung's devices! You may brick the phone

Click to collapse



It was never in my mind. This is why I posted here. But the question is still academic, since firmware update requires rooting (as far as I know) and I am unable even to root.


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 31, 2012)

*Proximity sensor*

The problem of blank/flashing screen during calls has been resolved. The proximity sensor needed a proper calibration. I did the calibration many times so far, but not the correct way. I have just figured out how it should be done effectively.


----------



## mridzuan85 (Jan 2, 2013)

*pls teach me.*



Gorcsev.hu said:


> The problem of blank/flashing screen during calls has been resolved. The proximity sensor needed a proper calibration. I did the calibration many times so far, but not the correct way. I have just figured out how it should be done effectively.

Click to collapse



Hi, can you teach me how to calibrate?


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 2, 2013)

*utchti per*



mridzuan85 said:


> Hi, can you teach me how to calibrate?

Click to collapse



It is actually a simple process. Locate your proximity sensor, it is a small LED-like thing next to the speaker, on either side. Look for calibration of proximity sensor, you can find it usually amongst the display options. Tap on it, target-like concentric circles appear and the application asks you to place some obstacles over the sensors. The easiest way is to hold your palm above the sensor approx. 5 cm (2 inches) apart. Touch the Start button, and then try to complete the process with your hand motionless. The whole process takes a few seconds. If you did everything right, during a call, holding the phone to your ear the screen goes blank, and the phone application re-appears when moving the phone away.


----------



## wapcell (Jan 9, 2013)

*Ealps e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017*

I have a device that if I need to send you the rom Ealps e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017 Model:N7100+ 1GB


Gorcsev.hu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought a chinese Note II clone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 9, 2013)

wapcell said:


> I have a device that if I need to send you the rom Ealps e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017 Model:N7100+ 1GB

Click to collapse



Hi,

thanks for the response. How is your ROM working? Is it fully functioning, rooted or not etc.
How should it be installed? From SD card or by flashing application?
Send it anyway, having itself doesn't do any matter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gog3219 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the exact same phone as you but mine seems to be working fine. I've tried to root it and there is no way I can find to root it. Especially since my boot menu is in Chinese! I would give you my ROM if I knew how.


----------



## Magnector (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess buyers should run the risk when buying clone phone. Asking replacement seems to be the answer.


----------



## wapcell (Jan 13, 2013)

Gorcsev.hu said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the response. How is your ROM working? Is it fully functioning, rooted or not etc.
> How should it be installed? From SD card or by flashing application?
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought it new, this operating normally not installed anything bought for resale in my store, the menu it is in recovery mode chines do not know how to back up if you know tell me that I send to you.


----------



## henniejvh (Jan 21, 2013)

*S7100*



gog3219 said:


> I have the exact same phone as you but mine seems to be working fine. I've tried to root it and there is no way I can find to root it. Especially since my boot menu is in Chinese! I would give you my ROM if I knew how.

Click to collapse



I have the same phone as well rooted and fully english ! I can upload my rom to dropbox i u guys are interested ?


----------



## bhudev2dave (Jan 25, 2013)

*same phone after root prosess death bricked any help*

hi 
i have same phone e1901_v77_Vjbla668_    mtk6577 model s7100 
i have root prossess via sp tool phone no display death condition any idea for solve issue ??? 
pls hlp me 



Gorcsev.hu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought a chinese Note II clone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 25, 2013)

bhudev2dave said:


> hi
> i have same phone e1901_v77_Vjbla668_    mtk6577 model s7100
> i have root prossess via sp tool phone no display death condition any idea for solve issue ???
> pls hlp me

Click to collapse



You may try to flash the original factory ROM via Flash Tool, if your phone still can be recognized.
Btw. root access can be gained by replacing the Chinese recovery with CWM recovery, then installing SU from CWM recovery.


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 25, 2013)

*Successfully rooted*

I have just successfully rooted my phone. The process was as follows:

I replaced the Chinese factory recovery mode with CWM recovery via Flash Tool.
Started the phone with CWM recovery and installed a superuser package from it.
If anybody interested, I can provide links to files needed along with description of the process.


----------



## jigsey (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi just joined this group 

Can you post how you rooted the S7100 please

Been trying all day with Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18

but phone will not root that way

Thanks Jigsey


----------



## Gavo34 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorcsev.hu said:


> I have just successfully rooted my phone. The process was as follows:
> 
> I replaced the Chinese factory recovery mode with CWM recovery via Flash Tool.
> Started the phone with CWM recovery and installed a superuser package from it.
> If anybody interested, I can provide links to files needed along with description of the process.

Click to collapse



Tell me the info please, I have been trying to root mine for days


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 27, 2013)

*Flashing CWM Recovery and install root*

*Download *CWM_and_root_flash.rar from *here*.
Unpack the archive with its folder structure to a path not containing any special characters.

*Flashing CWM Recovery:*

Turn off the phone without connected to the computer.
Take out the battery and insert it back after a few seconds.
(If the driver is already installed, continue with step 5) Connect the phone to the computer with USB cable. The operating system will detect a new device - direct the wizard to the folder containing the driver (for your version of OS)
[*]When driver is installed, disconnect the cable from the computer.
Run the program *SP Flash Tool*.





Push the button Scatter-loading and select the file *MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt *(it is in the folder CWM Recovery).
*IMPORTANT! Make sure, only RECOVERY is selected in the image list, otherwise the phone could stop working!*
Push the button *Download*.
Connect the phone to the computer. The program should recognize it and start flashing.
If the phone is not detected, then unplug it from the computer, remove and insert the battery and re-connect to the computer.
Also the new hardware wizard may pop up again - just let it install the driver automatically.
When flashing is complete, disconnect the phone.
Boot the phone normally to check everything works properly.

*Installing root (Superuser):*

Save *MT6577 blk0p3 Root by CWM-SuperSU 0.99 angelobiz.zip *on SD card (internal SD card is preferred).
Turn off the phone and reboot it in recovery mode by keeping pressed Volume+ and Power buttons simultaneously.
You enter _CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.2 _you have just flashed. (Navigate with V+/- and choose with PWR)
Choose *"install zip from sdcard" *from the main menu.
Either select *"choose zip from sdcard" *from the next menu if you saved the zip on the external SD card
or select *"choose zip from internal sdcard"* if you saved the zip on the internal SD card.
Navigate to the zip and press the Power button. When the installation process is complete, reboot the phone normally.
Superuser application is now installed and you can check the root status with a root checker application.


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have just bought a chinese Note II clone. 
	
	



```
www dot cellphonemic dot com/mtk6577-android-phones/s7100-mtk6577
```
The phone seems to be unable to handle SIM properly. On every start I get the error message:


> com.android.phone stopped

Click to collapse



SIM Toolkit is also unable to start. _When I start or receive a call, the display goes blank or just flashes up for a moment. (This problem is resolved already, see here)_
I was told it is most likely a firmware error. On searching, I didn't find this model or similar in the forum. I also tried several rooting methods described here without success.
Here are some details I could get from the phone:

```
BuildInfos
Android version : 4.1.1
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 16
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : alps
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt6577
Radio : unknown
Board : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Brand : alps
Device : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Display : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017_20121120
Fingerprint : alps/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017:4.1.1/JRO03C/1353390730:user/test-keys
Host : agold-w12345-desktop
ID : JRO03C
Model : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Product : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Tags : test-keys
Type : user
User : root
```

I asked the chinese merchant I bought the phone from but he seems quite uncertain, although he promised to send a new ROM.
Can anybody help? Thanks in advance


----------



## jigsey (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi thanks for the above post

When i restart my phone with power and + im getting the android on his back picture, what am i doing wrong. Phone restarts ok but not in recovery??
 im getting a pop up box with brom error "need to download all fail" ???
Jigsey


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 27, 2013)

jigsey said:


> Hi thanks for the above post
> 
> When i restart my phone with power and + im getting the android on his back picture, what am i doing wrong. Phone restarts ok but not in recovery??
> 
> Jigsey

Click to collapse



You still enter the original Chinese recovery, what means you either missed flashing CWM Recovery or didn't complete it properly.
Try again the flashing process as described. If it is successful, you should get the screen with the green circle, and you should be able to boot into CWM Recovery.


----------



## jigsey (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi
when flashing

smart phone flash tool pops up 

BROM ERROR S_FT need download all fail

need download all images.
_______________________________

I think its tell me to tick all boxes ??

Thanks


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 27, 2013)

jigsey said:


> hi
> when flashing
> 
> smart phone flash tool pops up
> ...

Click to collapse


*Don't tick any boxes other than recovery, the phone may malfunction!!!!!!
I provide you some more screenshots.*


----------



## jigsey (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks I got it in the end I was using ur map what came with the zip, When i used mine iy worked. ikve now a rooted s7100 

Jigsey


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 27, 2013)

jigsey said:


> Hi
> when flashing
> 
> smart phone flash tool pops up
> ...

Click to collapse


*The error message means, Flash Tool wants to download all the images. Right after starting, "DA DL All..." appears in the status line:



It should disappear after loading the scatter-loading file:


Check if it disappears actually. If not, try to play with options, for example, uncheck and re-check "USB Mode" and see if the "DA DL All..." disappears:


If "DA DL All..." disappeared in the status line, start the flashing by clicking on "Download". If no success, check if you did everything as instructed.
AND AGAIN: DON'T TICK ANYTHING ELSE THAN RECOVERY!*


----------



## Gavo34 (Jan 27, 2013)

*from romonsi*

Thanks but I always get an error after it goes to 100%   I have the correct drivers.

wimg.in/img/20130127223133188.png


<< edit I think I had the wrong scatter file, I changed and and flash completed, but its still the Chinese boot recovery menu

<< edit again,  by default Power+Down loaded recovery menu,  the new menu loads with Power+up


----------



## jigsey (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks my s7100 is all rooted 

Last question is there a way of increasing the 512mb of internal memory or do i need a custom Rom.

Cheerz


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 28, 2013)

Gavo34 said:


> Thanks but I always get an error after it goes to 100%   I have the correct drivers.
> 
> wimg.in/img/20130127223133188.png
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Examining your attached image, you managed to mess up everything you could. The download agent, the scatter loading as well as the recovery image originates from three completely different places.
*Don't unrar the archive to your desktop*, but to a folder something like this:
*C:\whatevernameyoulike\*​When doing so, you should get a folder structure like this:
*C:\whatevernameyoulike\com port driver\
C:\whatevernameyoulike\CWM Recovery\
C:\whatevernameyoulike\SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00\
C:\whatevernameyoulike\MT6577 blk0p3 Root by CWM-SuperSU 0.99 angelobiz.zip*​Run Flash Tool by opening
*C:\whatevernameyoulike\SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00\Flash_tool.exe*​Download agent should look like this:
*C:\whatevernameyoulike\SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00\MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin*​Click on Scatter-loading and load
*C:\whatevernameyoulike\CWM Recovery\MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt*​Exactly this path should appear in the Scatter-loading File field.
Next to RECOVERY this should be visible:
*C:\whatevernameyoulike\CWM Recovery\recovery.img*​Check my previous posts as well and do the process this way.


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Jan 28, 2013)

jigsey said:


> Thanks my s7100 is all rooted
> 
> Last question is there a way of increasing the 512mb of internal memory or do i need a custom Rom.
> 
> Cheerz

Click to collapse



The phone's ROM and RAM (aka internal SD card) are physical and fixed, hence their size cannot be altered.
You only can expand the external storage capacity by installing a microSD card upto 32 GB.


----------



## jigsey (Jan 28, 2013)

*his autree*

ah right 

Thanks fella, Ps ive had loads of China Clone phones this is by far the best one ive had well impressed


----------



## groundon62 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Problem*

Hi, I've been trying to flash my phone for a really long time but to no avail. Experiencing same problem as someone who posted before me, but can't figure out why.

I switch off the phone and extracted everything to the same folder.

any help? thanks.


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Feb 3, 2013)

groundon62 said:


> Hi, I've been trying to flash my phone for a really long time but to no avail. Experiencing same problem as someone who posted before me, but can't figure out why.
> 
> I switch off the phone and extracted everything to the same folder.
> 
> any help? thanks.View attachment 1700588

Click to collapse



See my reply *here*


----------



## groundon62 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, thanks a lot for your quick reply.

However I tried looking at that previously and doesn't work, because from the start the "DA DL ALL" disappears the moment i load scatter-loading.
However I still get the error.

Any idea? the debugging mode or something?


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Feb 3, 2013)

groundon62 said:


> Hey, thanks a lot for your quick reply.
> 
> However I tried looking at that previously and doesn't work, because from the start the "DA DL ALL" disappears the moment i load scatter-loading.
> However I still get the error.
> ...

Click to collapse



Also try the trick with the options as I described in my previous post. It should work. The error means Flash Tool still wants to work in DA DL ALL mode. Try to switch off and on USB mode at the options.


----------



## groundon62 (Feb 4, 2013)

Could it perhaps be because I've not installed the driver properly? Am trying to use different computers, but when i plug the phone in they just say drivers not found for the device, and hence not installed. win7


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Feb 4, 2013)

groundon62 said:


> Could it perhaps be because I've not installed the driver properly? Am trying to use different computers, but when i plug the phone in they just say drivers not found for the device, and hence not installed. win7

Click to collapse



Of corse, a properly installed driver is essential, your PC must see your phone in order to be able to do anything with it. You will not start anywhere, as long as you don't know your destination, will you?


----------



## groundon62 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've installed the driver, tried changing the usb, but still to no avail... same error.


----------



## hiloki (Feb 4, 2013)

clone is not a note2, just a shell of other phone


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Feb 4, 2013)

hiloki said:


> clone is not a note2, just a shell of other phone

Click to collapse



Everybody having this clone is clear with it, I suppose. Especially, if have ever seen a real Note II. :laugh:


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have just bought a chinese Note II clone. 
	
	



```
www dot cellphonemic dot com/mtk6577-android-phones/s7100-mtk6577
```
The phone seems to be unable to handle SIM properly. On every start I get the error message:


> com.android.phone stopped

Click to collapse



SIM Toolkit is also unable to start. _When I start or receive a call, the display goes blank or just flashes up for a moment. (This problem is resolved already, see here)_
I was told it is most likely a firmware error. On searching, I didn't find this model or similar in the forum. I also tried several rooting methods described here without success.
Here are some details I could get from the phone:

```
BuildInfos
Android version : 4.1.1
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 16
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : alps
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt6577
Radio : unknown
Board : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Brand : alps
Device : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Display : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017_20121120
Fingerprint : alps/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017:4.1.1/JRO03C/1353390730:user/test-keys
Host : agold-w12345-desktop
ID : JRO03C
Model : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Product : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Tags : test-keys
Type : user
User : root
```

I asked the chinese merchant I bought the phone from but he seems quite uncertain, although he promised to send a new ROM.
Can anybody help? Thanks in advance


----------



## jigsey (Feb 7, 2013)

Gorcsev.hu said:


> Everybody having this clone is clear with it, I suppose. Especially, if have ever seen a real Note II. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Tbh once rooted its the best china clone ive had 

Anyone now where I can get Back Covers etc from??

Thanks


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Feb 7, 2013)

jigsey said:


> Anyone now where I can get Back Covers etc from??
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



aliexpress.com

Search for S7100.

I just got to my hands a few hours ago this:

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/213358497.html

Perfect.


----------



## xnunca (Mar 3, 2013)

*after flash cannot reboot*

hye guys..my phone cannot booting after flashing using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00..boot screen stuck on mediatek logo..anybody can suggest me what to do? thanks in advance


----------



## dcoelho (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I also have this S7100 cinese phone.
some days ago I ricked it trying to flash a custom rom. 
Now, with other rom I managed to bring it to life again but the screen is not calibrated. example; to open an app I have to click th app just above.
I searched in settings for a ecreen calibration oprion but I don't see any.
Do you know How can I calibrate this thing?

Or is any file of the rom the flashable rom that does the calibration? or can we make it in Engenering mode. if so how to enter in engeneering mode?

Need help. Thank you


----------



## chander_sa (Mar 20, 2013)

dcoelho said:


> Hi All,
> I also have this S7100 cinese phone.
> some days ago I ricked it trying to flash a custom rom.
> Now, with other rom I managed to bring it to life again but the screen is not calibrated. example; to open an app I have to click th app just above.
> ...

Click to collapse



S7100 ENGINEER MODE command is *#*#3646633#*#*
See if this can help you?


----------



## Benz83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry guys i have this rom, someone can modify it for have the root? https://mega.co.nz/#!8BshVaIT!Kiou-TL8Ugn0V4nHKxPupBU6lJ87e1EKj_aaZUZnxz4



This is the version i have, can you help me?


----------



## hubacikj (Apr 2, 2013)

*Chinese Note II clone problem(n7100-MTK 6577)*

Hi, I tried your procedure, but also I can not, no root, I bezradný.Jak I have to do it, I tried so many programs, but it still does not work, no root, please help, any other ideas?


----------



## fl1pp3r (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys!!
Really messing up with Haipai arround... 
Never got anything so hard to understand how it works.

Here is my current problem:

I have rooted my Haipai N7102 without a problem.

Not i am trying to use SP flash tool but the problem is this with the following procedure:

1) turn of the device
2) remove battery and unplug usb cable
3) wait 15 minutes (Yes did that!)
4) Put battery back in
5) connect the usb cable
And now comes the problem:

I heard windows giving the sound of USB device connected but 1 or 2 seconds after i Imidiatly listen the one of USB device disconected.

The the phone screen moves to battery charging animation and i cannot do anything with SP tool.

Any sugestion?

Thank you


----------



## mrbluesky1968 (Apr 6, 2013)

jigsey said:


> Thanks I got it in the end I was using ur map what came with the zip, When i used mine iy worked. ikve now a rooted s7100
> 
> Jigsey

Click to collapse



this might sound silly but how did you do this i have tried everything and always get a fail after 100%


----------



## Benz83 (Apr 9, 2013)

hi guys i have a problem i try to flash with new firmware and i have the version (on info) version build  e1901_v77_jbla668_fwvga_20130305

i cant find a firmware for this device and not work after flash because i have the problem of white screen (i try several different version of lcd same problem)

what can i do?


----------



## kajol_uk_05 (Apr 20, 2013)

my child lock my s7100 phone


it want mail and pass

it's 512 ram

how can i recover it?



is it rooted phone or i have to root?


how can i find the offical rom for my set...........

???????????????


----------



## skhong (Apr 30, 2013)

Gorcsev.hu said:


> The problem of blank/flashing screen during calls has been resolved. The proximity sensor needed a proper calibration. I did the calibration many times so far, but not the correct way. I have just figured out how it should be done effectively.

Click to collapse



How to calibrate the proximity sensor?

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------




wapcell said:


> I have a device that if I need to send you the rom Ealps e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017 Model:N7100+ 1GB

Click to collapse



Can send me the ROM?


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Apr 30, 2013)

*Proximity sensor calibration*



skhong said:


> How to calibrate the proximity sensor?

Click to collapse



Go to *Settings > Display > Als_ps calibration*.
A crosshair appears on the screen.
Hold your palm flat and stable a few cm above the sensor (on the left side of the speaker) and tap Calibrate.
A countdown from three starts then the message "Calibration complete" appears on the display.
Thats all.


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Apr 30, 2013)

kajol_uk_05 said:


> my child lock my s7100 phone
> 
> 
> it want mail and pass
> ...

Click to collapse



You may ask the seller for sending a factory ROM along with the flashing application and the exact description of the flashing procedure.
The phone is not rooted by default to prevent users to harm their devices either accidentally or deliberately and protect them from harmful applications. You may do the rooting process but you must consider two things:

What is sure: warranty is void (if it existed at all)
If you do something wrong, you may brick the phone and it can be permanent.
If you do not know what you're doing, rather entrust it to someone who is experienced.


----------



## skhong (May 1, 2013)

skhong said:


> How to calibrate the proximity sensor?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It works after calibrate the sensor, thank you very much!


----------



## taranum (May 2, 2013)

hi bro..still fail n get message need to download all file.Already follow all the step. 
My phone is mtk6577 dual core jelly bean.

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

finally can flash but cant enter cwm,the screen just go white.any help?


----------



## argha123 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you every one for all the wonderful information, I just bought a Chinese Note II clone  (Star S7100 - MTK6577) as  nightmare the phone
unable to handle SIM properly I am using a GSM India SIM. I have fixed the issues by setting up a old IEMI number (old Nokia Phone)to the new Chinese NoteII phone and then I was able to get the phone working.,,,,, 

Change Your IMEI by this method
===========================================================
1- go to em with this code "* # * # 3646633 # * # *" (just type it on call pad)
2- then follow that path --> CDS info --> Radio info --> Phone1 (for the first imei)
3- at the top there is a command line which begins "AT+" just type there "AT +EGMR=1,7,"IMEI_1" (instead of IMEI_1 put your first imei number)
4- hit send command 
5-if you done just reboot the phone, if you change the second imei go to step 2 and select "Phone2"
6-and enter the code "AT +EGMR=1,10,"IMEI_2" (instead of IMEI_2 put your second imei number) hit send command
7-reboot


The problem with non-India made phones is that their manufacturers do not register the IMEI numbers with the India goverment or for that matter, other governments since doing so would require too much time and expense.



QUOTE=Gorcsev.hu;35955906]Hi,

I have just bought a chinese Note II clone. 
	
	



```
www dot cellphonemic dot com/mtk6577-android-phones/s7100-mtk6577
```
The phone seems to be unable to handle SIM properly. On every start I get the error message:

SIM Toolkit is also unable to start. _When I start or receive a call, the display goes blank or just flashes up for a moment. (This problem is resolved already, see here)_
I was told it is most likely a firmware error. On searching, I didn't find this model or similar in the forum. I also tried several rooting methods described here without success.
Here are some details I could get from the phone:

```
BuildInfos
Android version : 4.1.1
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 16
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : alps
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt6577
Radio : unknown
Board : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Brand : alps
Device : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Display : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017_20121120
Fingerprint : alps/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017:4.1.1/JRO03C/1353390730:user/test-keys
Host : agold-w12345-desktop
ID : JRO03C
Model : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Product : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Tags : test-keys
Type : user
User : root
```

I asked the chinese merchant I bought the phone from but he seems quite uncertain, although he promised to send a new ROM.
Can anybody help? Thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## 8 -Ƀɪד_Įƞƒɨɖɘɭ (May 30, 2013)

Gorcsev.hu said:


> *Download *CWM_and_root_flash.rar from *here*.
> Unpack the archive with its folder structure to a path not containing any special characters.
> 
> *Flashing CWM Recovery:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I followed these step and I keep getting this error http://i.imgur.com/vT4tFdy.png, anyone know why?


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2013)

This should be the exact phone I have.  http://goo.gl/Z1icsh
I flashed a few roms. 

My cell signal is not working.  It can detect my SIM card but it has a red slash on it. 
Wifi works and I updated the IMEI to the stickers on back of phone.

I was told an original ROM can fix it but I can't find it anywhere.

Does anyone have this phone and can upload a Nandroid Backup to Mega?


----------



## gemarc (Jul 28, 2013)

It is possible hard reset this phone without CWM? I have broken USB and flashing via flash tool not possible 

Or it is possible flash ROM - update.zip via factory recovery? + and power only restart phone


----------



## Gorcsev.hu (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have just bought a chinese Note II clone. 
	
	



```
www dot cellphonemic dot com/mtk6577-android-phones/s7100-mtk6577
```
The phone seems to be unable to handle SIM properly. On every start I get the error message:


> com.android.phone stopped

Click to collapse



SIM Toolkit is also unable to start. _When I start or receive a call, the display goes blank or just flashes up for a moment. (This problem is resolved already, see here)_
I was told it is most likely a firmware error. On searching, I didn't find this model or similar in the forum. I also tried several rooting methods described here without success.
Here are some details I could get from the phone:

```
BuildInfos
Android version : 4.1.1
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 16
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : alps
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt6577
Radio : unknown
Board : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Brand : alps
Device : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Display : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017_20121120
Fingerprint : alps/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017/e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017:4.1.1/JRO03C/1353390730:user/test-keys
Host : agold-w12345-desktop
ID : JRO03C
Model : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Product : e1901_v77_jbla668_9p017
Tags : test-keys
Type : user
User : root
```

I asked the chinese merchant I bought the phone from but he seems quite uncertain, although he promised to send a new ROM.
Can anybody help? Thanks in advance


----------



## bellokint (Aug 10, 2013)

jigsey said:


> Thanks my s7100 is all rooted
> 
> Last question is there a way of increasing the 512mb of internal memory or do i need a custom Rom.
> 
> Cheerz

Click to collapse



Hey pls how did u root ur s7100 I've been trying to mine for months now.


----------



## Marcus Loud (Aug 10, 2013)

Feel sorry for you.
My friend has bought a Chinese cellphone clone like you, but the quality is ok, of course, not as good as world brand mobile.
At this case,entangled in the chinese merchant is invalid,always they are smarter than you


----------



## sedrake (Sep 25, 2013)

*N7100+ 1gb ram 8gb rom: infinite white screen*

hello everybody, I'm new here. good people I have a N7100 + 1gb ram 8gb rom model: alps e1901_v77_jbla668_fwvga
happens that in an attempt to root, my screen went completely white both in recovery as well as the main menu.
it works: does the mp3 player, the pc recognizes it, and get links to tinker in touch and he responds, but not to see anything.
rom this bug with my right. someone has backup with scatter, bootimg correct for this model? because I do not have and need this help! I'm from Brazil and I am without my assistance scarifier ....  PLEASE HELP ME... someone dont leave alone

MY SMARTPHONE IS NEW


----------



## Joshuatavares (Oct 1, 2013)

*I deleted the O.S*

I have a problem, I deleted the Android from mi phone.. Is there a way to make it work again?
Somebody told me I could get a new rom and install it.. But I simply don't know how to do it.. Please help me !!!


----------



## mrperfectjb (Nov 27, 2013)

*i have original rom...*

I will share with u.. just mail me @mrperfectjb@gmail.com


----------



## DrFeelGood1982 (Nov 30, 2013)

fl1pp3r said:


> Hey guys!!
> Really messing up with Haipai arround...
> Never got anything so hard to understand how it works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im having the same problem but mine is a Star S7100. Ive tried several different usb cables and am really frustrated!


----------



## northjonesboro (Jan 14, 2014)

*star S7100*

Which sim card slot do I use? I have net10 at&t service. I can send pix/vids using the gsm only sim spot. The gsm/wmdca I can't send pix but faster internet. Gsm only doesn't do ever good in some areas. Please let me know what you all do. 


Thanks


----------



## swedski (Jan 26, 2014)

*alternative fix*



Gorcsev.hu said:


> It is actually a simple process. Locate your proximity sensor, it is a small LED-like thing next to the speaker, on either side. Look for calibration of proximity sensor, you can find it usually amongst the display options. Tap on it, target-like concentric circles appear and the application asks you to place some obstacles over the sensors. The easiest way is to hold your palm above the sensor approx. 5 cm (2 inches) apart. Touch the Start button, and then try to complete the process with your hand motionless. The whole process takes a few seconds. If you did everything right, during a call, holding the phone to your ear the screen goes blank, and the phone application re-appears when moving the phone away.

Click to collapse



I tried this and got nowhere.  My screen kept going black and staying black when I was trying to listen to message.  I downloaded an app called
Rezound Proximity sensor calibration.  It seems to be working and I haven't had the problem in aq few days.
Now if the screen just wouldn't go white every once in a while the phone would be perfect
Swedski


----------



## malikjiten (Feb 5, 2015)

Gorcsev.hu said:


> I have just successfully rooted my phone. The process was as follows:
> 
> I replaced the Chinese factory recovery mode with CWM recovery via Flash Tool.
> Started the phone with CWM recovery and installed a superuser package from it.
> If anybody interested, I can provide links to files needed along with description of the process.

Click to collapse



Can you Please share how you did that Plz

Thanks


----------

